# Je ne peux plus télécharger des applications par appstore



## La chikita (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour j'ai un souci avant j'arrivais très bien à télécharger les applications de App Store mais depuis ce soir je ne peux plus il me demande au moment où je veux télécharger une application  mon identifiant et mon Mot de passé je le fais puis il me demande de choisir trois questions de sécurité je le fait en cliquant sur continuer mais il me redemande à nouveau mon mot de passé et ainsi de suite il recommence à me demander mon mot de passe je ne sais plus quoi faire quelqu'un peut-il m'aider s'il vous plaît?


----------



## Iaddict4 (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Essaye d'aller voir sur ton compte itunes si c'est pas un problème de mot de passe (desfois si il est trop vieux il me semble qu'ils peuvent te demander de le changer) ou de carte bleu arrivé à expiration.

Pour ça va dans l'app store, l'onglet sélection, tout en bas tu as identifiant apple: ton adresse mail. Affiche ton compte pour voir si y'a des modifs à effectuer


----------



## La chikita (10 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour Tes conseils alors j'ai fait ce que tu m'a dit mais au moment de cliquer sur " afficher mon compte" il me redemande mon mot de passe! Ces ce que je fais mais il me le redemande ainsi de suite c fou ça!!!!


----------



## Iaddict4 (11 Novembre 2012)

Essaye d'aller sur itunes avec ton pc (ou mac)

Et si tu n'arrives toujours pas à avoir accés a ton itunes store, essaye de faire mot de passe oublié.

Sur iTunes, en haut à droite tu as ton adresse mail utilisé pour ton compte affiché.

Clique dessus normalement ca demandera ton mot de passe. Si ça marche toujours pas va sur https://iforgot.apple.com et change ton mot de passe.


----------



## La chikita (11 Novembre 2012)

Nickel! J'ai été sur iTunes du Pc comme tu m'a dis et il a reconnu mon mot de passe et la ma dit de choisir trois questions et trois réponses je l'ai fait et j'ai synchronisé mon iPhone depuis ça remarche en tout cas merci beaucoup de ton aide!


----------



## lolacha (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai exactement le même problème depuis peu sur mon iPhone4, j'ai l'impression d'avoir tout essayé (réinitialisation du mot de passe via iTunes, reset et restore de l'iPhone, reboot, se co en wifi et en 3G, installer la mise à jour iOS6, voire même changer la date de mon iPhone (on trouve de tout dans les forums )) 
RIEN ne fonctionne! Je deviens dingue.. 
J'ai aussi testé sur un autre iPhone (un 5): en y entrant l'identifiant et le mot de passe de mon propre compte, et là étonnamment il n'y a pas de souci  
Dernier test: l'utilisation de l'App store sur mon propre iPhone4 avec un autre compte (celui d'un ami): ça fonctionne aussi.. étrange..

Si quelqu'un a une idéé.. 

Merci par avance


----------



## La chikita (13 Novembre 2012)

Ah oui en effet bizarre as-tu essayé de télécharger sur AppStore store directement à l'ordinateur sur iTunes?


----------



## Muller valentine (7 Juillet 2013)

Voilà j'ai également un problème pour télécharger avec l'appstore. Lorsque je veux télécharger un jeu (gratuit ou payant) on me demande mon mot de passe (normal) que j'écris. Et puis, on me dit qu'il faut que je me connectes pour mettre à jour mes données de facturation. Je cliques sur "Continuer" et la mon adresse de facturation ainsi que le numéro de ma carte ... S'affiche. On me demande de choisir un mode de paiement, je cliques sur tout ce qu'il faut, je rentre les 3 chiffres à l'arrière de la carte.. Et la on me dit que mon moyen de paiement a été rejeté et que je dois en choisir un autre... Chose impossible puisque je n'ai que cette carte... Quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer ce qu'il se passe?? ^^ merci d'avance


----------



## Alexis176 (7 Juillet 2013)

J'ai le même problème que toi, "ma carte n'est pas agrée" et lorsque j'essaie de "corriger" (il n'y a aucune erreur, je remet juste le code de confirmation du verso de la carte bleue), j'ai un message d'erreur comme quoi ma carte est refusée. Je n'ai aucun souci bancaire, aucun blocage et eu aucun changement.

Pour te "rassurer", j'ai lu également sur le forum de "Comment ça marche ?" 2 personnes évoquant le même problème, à la date d'aujourd'hui vers 21h.


----------



## Alexis176 (8 Juillet 2013)

Pour info, problème réglé ce matin, sans intervention de ma part. Bug étonnant quand même.


----------



## marie87700 (25 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, je ne peux plus installer d'applications sur ma tablette a chaque foi que je veux en installer une ça me met "application non installée" ec que vous pouvez m'aider merci d'avance


----------



## adixya (25 Juin 2014)

marie87700 a dit:


> Bonjour, je ne peux plus installer d'applications sur ma tablette a chaque foi que je veux en installer une ça me met "application non installée" ec que vous pouvez m'aider merci d'avance




Tu as assez de place sur ton iphone ? Si la mémoire est saturée, tu ne peux plus installer d'appli...


----------



## AlanShore (14 Février 2016)

Dans le même genre, je ne sais plus télécharger les albums que j'ai acheté sur l'iTunes Store. Les chansons apparaissent avec à leur droite un petit nuage et une flèche. Lorsque je clique sur le nuage, je reçois un message : "Un problème s’est produit lors du téléchargement de « Hit the Road Jack / 100 Best of Jazz / Ray Charles ». Vous ne possédez pas les autorisations d’accès suffisantes pour effectuer cette opération."

Je signale que mon compte sur l'ordinateur est un compte administrateur, que ma version d'iTunes est la dernière, que j'ai "autorisé" mon ordinateur dans iTunes, que même "rechercher les téléchargements disponibles" ne marche pas. Bref, je suis furax. Avant tout avait pourtant toujours bien fonctionné.


----------

